# Missing toe.



## springscents (Jan 2, 2009)

When I bought my female cockatiel, it was from a gardening place. Truthfully, it was on impulse because I already had a male at home. I didn't notice at the time but the tip of one of her toes is missing. Is this gonna cause any major problems for her? Is this more likely from an accident, or did her toe just not form?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

No it shouldn't cause any problems I have both tiels and budgies missing toes - Tiels came to me that way, Budgies got them bit off by a Quaker or a love bird

which is most likely what happened with yours a bird from where she used to live probably bit it off

I even have a couple birds with their toe nails sticking straight up in the air with hardly any curve 

and a few tiels came to me with just a partial nail 

none have any problems getting around, perching etc.


----------



## skthurley (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh there shouldn't be any problem. As mentioned above, this is actually quite common.

My pacific parrotlet actually is missing a lot of toenails. On his one foot he is missing all but one, and on the other foot he is missing one. He gets along great. The only thing I've noticed is that he has trouble gripping on wider perches. I just make sure to not get ones that are too big, and if I do get some wider ones, I try to make sure they have a slightly rough sides so his toes can grip better.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I've Had a bird a while back with only one toe on one of its feet and even she had no problem.


----------



## Adoril (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, my cockatiel also doesn't have a toe and I had the same question. Guess its answered now.


----------



## MomoandMillie (Dec 3, 2008)

LOL, MoMo also has a toe end missing.......looks like it's becoming a forum requirement 

I noticed it when we first got him, it seemed an old previous injury but it has never affected him in any way


----------

